# Smores in his costume



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

My daughter bought our guinea pig Smores a Halloween costume. I think he liked dressing up in his cape.  :


IMG_1343[1] by 82Blueberry, on Flickr


IMG_1344[1] by 82Blueberry, on Flickr


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Very cute! I'm reminded of a guinea pig I had when I was just boy...he looked very much like yours. I called him Hairy Lipstick.

Pete


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Your picture brought back some fond memories of my childhood...sorry... I dug out an old picture, a very old picture, of our crew. This is of from left to right my brother, my sister and myself holding our GP's. His was Patches, hers was Skunk and of course mine was Harry Lipstick...I never did dress him up but I sure loved him...it was like having my almost first dog.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

LOL Smores looks absolutely adorable in his Halloween cape!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Your picture brought back some fond memories of my childhood...sorry... I dug out an old picture, a very old picture, of our crew. This is of from left to right my brother, my sister and myself holding our GP's. His was Patches, hers was Skunk and of course mine was Harry Lipstick...I never did dress him up but I sure loved him...it was like having my almost first dog.


Love the picture! Skunk kind of reminds me of our Pepper who passed last spring:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Too cute! Smores is adorable, especially in his Halloween costume.


----------

